# New Photos of the Girls



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

Heres Pearl (dumbo), Lucy (naked girl), and Grace (in dark grey), Took these earlier today (the 14th)
hope you enjoy as much as I did!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

EEeee! How adorable, especially the first pic for some reason.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute! How old are they?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Hehe, I love lucy's wrinkly butt!  they are all very adorible!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> EEeee! How adorable, especially the first pic for some reason.


yeah


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I love Pearl! All of your girls are gorgeous


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

awww...thanks you guys! <3
I got Grace in January, Pearl in February, and Lucy in March. Both Grace and Pearl were about 5 weeks old when I got them, and Lucy was their current age when I got her. Currently,Pearl is the smallest, and Grace is the largest.
They are truly wonderful creatures. I love them like they're my children.
Much love to all!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

hydra said:


> awww...thanks you guys! <3
> I got Grace in January, Pearl in February, and Lucy in March. Both Grace and Pearl were about 5 weeks old when I got them, and Lucy was their current age when I got her. Currently,Pearl is the smallest, and Grace is the largest.
> They are truly wonderful creatures. I love them like they're my children.
> Much love to all!


A rat a month! Sweet! :lol:


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Gracy looks alot like my Takeo. Ah, they are all so precious.


----------

